# Moving to Sydney



## LeitaFamily

Hallo to everybody. I've just accepted a proposal for a work in Sydney. I'm now preparing all my family to move there for a new and exciting challenge. Could someone be so gently to give me suggestion about the following crucial points : how does really cost to live in Sydney? 
I mean : flat, gas, electricity, water, telephone,additional insurance for health, food, and accessories for a family of 3 people ( my wife, my soon and myself)
Thank you in advance


----------



## Boboa

Sydney is extremely spread city, as big the city is as large are the fluctuations in rent and other prices. 
Where is your employer based? Where are you moving from?


----------



## Palmer

How old is your son? Will it be a sponsored 457 visa?


----------



## LeitaFamily

We are Italian , office will be located in Homebush. Our son is four years old. Regarding VISA, the sponsor is working on it and we are not sure wichn


----------



## LeitaFamily

We are Italian,the office is in Homebush.Our son is four years old. Regarding VISA,the sponsor is working on it and we don't know the number


----------



## Dexter

Homebush is an average area in terms of costs. Weekly rent price for a 2 bedroom unit/apartment would be around $400 - $450 per week in an aged unit. From around $500 per week you would get more modern unit. 

As a tenant you will not be paying water, strata or council. Electricity and gas... this is a bit unpredictable but it is safe to assume that altogether those two may cost you around $500 per quarter. Telephone - Telstra offers $20 and $30 plans (monthly cost). Internet $50 - $60 per month. Private insurance around $90 per month for 3 people (you can check out iselect for better options).


----------



## LeitaFamily

Thank you very much for useful info. Your kindness rise up our willing to start our Australian experience. Having a normal life, going out for a pizza or a steak during the week end and eating normal things during the week, how much we could spend monthly for food? Could we assume around 600$.


----------



## Boboa

LeitaFamily said:


> Thank you very much for useful info. Your kindness rise up our willing to start our Australian experience. Having a normal life, going out for a pizza or a steak during the week end and eating normal things during the week, how much we could spend monthly for food? Could we assume around 600$.


Depends where you go. If you go to pizza hut, dominos and such you can expect to pay $30 for 3 large classic pizzas (check websites, delivered prices usually more expensive than eat-in). 
Gourmet pizzas in nice restaurants can cost anywhere from $18-35 per pizza depending on how fancy the place is, or if you include "rare meat of llamas fed baby spinach for a year". 
Steak and mash from $9 in pubs per 300gm to $25 in fancier places. Obviously touristy restaurants in Darling Harbor will charge you $350 per steak because it was cooked by virgin dragon monks.


----------



## Boboa

Also make sure to take advantage of governmental discounts. If you plan to visit different places in the city on the weekend (example take your kids to Lunapark, or visit Darking Harbour etc). 
Normal ticket will cost you $14 on a train per person (so you'll have to pay $28 return for both of you) however the family weekend pass will cost around $5. A lot of people don't realize that and waste money on regular fares.


----------



## LeitaFamily

Thank you so much Boboa. Very clear! 
Talking about standard home made food.... Can we assume that 500$ are enough for one month (3 people)


----------



## Dexter

$500 - $600 I would say if you rely on home food


----------



## Boboa

LeitaFamily said:


> Thank you so much Boboa. Very clear!
> Talking about standard home made food.... Can we assume that 500$ are enough for one month (3 people)


Yes it is very reasonable, you rpobabily will be spending around $500 on your first couple of months and it might go down as you find cheaper/local shops.
Coles and Woolworths are the biggest (but not the chippest) supermarket chains in Sydney. 
You will also find Aldi much cheaper tha above.

Below is some info from Coles (postcode 2000). You will see most of the prices there.

Coles Catalogue


----------



## Tiagozap

Hello all.
I am just writing to thank for all that is being told here. I am currently living in Lisbon (Portugal) and I just accepted a position in Sydney. I already have done some research, but this forum helped also, because people talk is diferent than web site states.
Cheers!


----------



## rajrajzach

*Stay outside the city*

I would recommend to find a place a little bit outside of the city. It is much cheaper and buses are quite ok.


----------

